# new build, water cooling?



## Butanna (Dec 14, 2007)

What do u guys think of water cooling? better than heatsinks and fans?

Specs if needed:

Case: APEVIA X-JUPITER G-Type X-JUPITERG-BK Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case 4x120mm fans
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor 
MOBO: ASUS M2N32-SLI Premium Vista Edition AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard
RAM: OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
GPU: EVGA GeForce 8800GTX Superclocked 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
PSU: OCZ GameXStream 1010W Power Supply
Sound: Creative 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series
OS:Windows Vista x32


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

For such a high-end computer, water cooling would definitely be better than stock fans. You could also look at third party Zalman fans/heatsinks for the CPU and graphics card, and replace the case fans with larger ones if necessary.

What temperatures and PSU voltages do you get at idle and under stress with your current cooling system?


----------



## Butanna (Dec 14, 2007)

koala said:


> For such a high-end computer, water cooling would definitely be better than stock fans. You could also look at third party Zalman fans/heatsinks for the CPU and graphics card, and replace the case fans with larger ones if necessary.
> 
> What temperatures and PSU voltages do you get at idle and under stress with your current cooling system?



31C Idle, 47C 100% load. I actually have the Zalman9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd be very happy with those temperatures, even on a lower spec system with a weaker PSU.

I wouldn't recommend water cooling as it's unlikely to improve the temperatures enough to show any significant improvement in system performance, game framerates, etc.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The question is what is the 8800 running at? but as said those are good temps


----------



## Butanna (Dec 14, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> The question is what is the 8800 running at? but as said those are good temps


Well i ordered it with 621MHz Core Clock, after trying to OC it a few times i finally got it stable at 716MHz. Temps on it are very good actually, when idle its within the range of 32C-34C, the highest temp I've seen on this card was roughly 48C-50C. When I leave the computer on for too long the card ends up idling around 61C-67C and the heat starts to rise, making my case into a 1010W oven.


----------

